# place your winter weather guess here



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

make your winter forecast here now . i'll put mine up Friday . please tell us what area you are guessing for . good luck 


carl


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh boy....i will have one ready soon!:waving:


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Judging how things have gone the last few years I am going to put cleveland at around 80" this season.

Might be more, might be less, but we won't know the totals for about 6 months from now I guess.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Lots of snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

South central Mich, 95 to 100"


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

115" - 125"


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

Let's see.....In my fantasy world I'd like quick 3'' storms starting on or about the 20th of october every other day, and ending on march 15th. And since I bought a salt spreader last march, I'd like the off days to have some sort of sleet and freezing rain mix!

Of course, all storms should start at 8am and end with me finishing up in time for dinner! 

In reality......I just hope for some 3 to 4 inch snowfalls on a pretty regular basis. Maybe throw in a big one once or twice just to keep me honest and to reaffirm to the customers why they need me to plow instead of them going to lowes and buying that snowblower they see everytime they walk into the store!


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

lots of snow


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

let me just say it here..dont be surpised if the states start seeing some light snow in october, most likely northern states


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

dont they normally every year ?


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, but it could be a bit further south.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

here it is i gave it some thought today . DEC. 3 plows Jan 2 plows Feb the big plow 14" or more in 24 hours . so for my town 40-50 total this year .  well i hope i'm worng and its more . good luck, keep up the guessing


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

This winter is going to be a armageddon of snow... every other day


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Snow Day;590787 said:


> let me just say it here..dont be surpised if the states start seeing some light snow in october, most likely northern states


how much northern? is chicago northern enough?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ill get a 100" give or take probably on the highside but it wont fall till late december and after the first of the year. and will have snow in april


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Well it will probably snow very well here in Indy with about 55-60 inches. But then again if a depression starts who will be there to pay us?

I am really joking about that last comment, I don't think its as bad as the media wants us to believe.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

JayMac;593951 said:


> Well it will probably snow very well here in Indy with about 55-60 inches. But then again if a depression starts who will be there to pay us?
> 
> I am really joking about that last comment, I don't think its as bad as the media wants us to believe.


It allready did start. I just heard the other day that some guy lost his blackberry service. Tragic, poor thing. My Church is going to take up a collection for him after the Witch burning ceremony pumpkin:

23"-105" is my guess for NE IL


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I think we can get 40 inches over here.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Missouri Department of Transportation predicts our first snow fall October 15th. It was 48 degrees this morning so the weather is definitely turning.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

im hoping for some good snow. 40'' would be nice.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

if we DONT get at least 40 inches its gonna be a slow year

good safe bet is 65-75 "


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I am going to stick with at least 100" due to the fact that we get lots of lake effect here


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My guess......1st plowable storm Nov. 20th. My guess for totals....130" for us here in NWPA.


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

*Well?*



tls22;590436 said:


> Oh boy....i will have one ready soon!:waving:


Well where is it. We're waiting.


----------



## plowdriver900 (Nov 27, 2007)

about 130 here in the snowbelt of michigan:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

If the weather pattern follows this past spring and summer here in Missouri, it could be a very good year for snow.

Hopefully, since it will be my first year of plowing with my own.


----------



## LordOfTheSith (Jan 2, 2006)

between storms and lake effect.....we average 130 inches per year here.....but I'm gonna say 170 inches.


----------

